
Do Millennials Really care? - gpresot
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3437958/Do-Millennials-REALLY-care-Researchers-claim-prefer-organic-ethically-sourced-rainforest-friendly-chocolate-14-actually-buy-it.html
======
roddux
The article contains little more than verbatim quotes from the abstract of the
linked report:
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/285639899_Millennia...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/285639899_Millennials_and_chocolate_product_ethics_Saying_one_thing_and_doing_another)

Summary: Millennials claim to like organic, ethnically sourced foods but only
14% buy it.

------
bbcbasic
I love organic hipster chocolate. I ain't going to buy any either. I'm an
oldish git. Not sure how this is a story though.

~~~
HerpDerpLerp
I have not read the article, not going to give them the clicks, but as it is a
daily mail article I imagine it is a story because there is some mock
outrage... and possibly something affecting house prices. Mostly the outrage
though.

